
ContentCory – Simplified Social Media Content Calendar Built with Laravel/Vue.js - brusselsregular
http://www.contentcory.com
======
brusselsregular
Hi guys!

Would love to hear what you think about ContentCory, a simple tool I created
to manage your social media content calendar. I built it on Laravel/Vue.js
with the Laravel Spark boilerplate.

I personally found existing tools too complicated for what I needed, so I
decided to build one myself, focussing on creating a really nice overview of
my content.

Just to be clear: Cory doesn't publish or schedule posts, it's purely keeping
all your posts and post ideas in one place.

Main features:

\- Receive reminders of your posts

\- Drag and drop posts

\- Add team members

\- Search your posts

\- Add tags

\- Centralize visuals and video’s

\- Save your post ideas in an ‘idea box’

Would you use a tool like this? Why / Why not? Are there features you are
missing?

Thanks for your feedback!!

